# Calcified Arteries in the neck



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I saw my chiropractor today and had some neck x-rays. She found two calcified arteries in my neck. One more so than the other. She said it is typically nothing to be worried about, but is something to keep in mind. She said most never know they have them. Symptoms are dizziness and light headedness, she said. I asked if it is related to diet and she said not. So, I thought I would look it up online, and all I can find about it is in relation to coronary artery disease, or atherosclrosis. I wanted to check to see how much I should keep it in mind, and if I have done anything that might have attributed to it. Wondering if anyone knows anymore about it than I do.


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

I would get some labs done and make sure you get your c-reactive protein checked.


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

May I ask how old you are? Do you have diabetes? Do you smoke? These are the 3 main causes of calcified arteries. In the neck, if they are showing up on x-ray I would assume they are the Carotid Arteries they are seeing with calcifications? A Carotid Ultrasound may be a good test to have done. It is non-invasive and safe and may give you more answers than an x-ray. Typically x-rays don't show artery calcification. And from what I've been taught (I am an ultrasound tech who scans carotid arteries) diet does play a factor often.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

I don't know much about your problem but I would say you need to supplement some good magnesium along with epsom salt baths. Many of us are mag deficient and you can't absorb calcium without magnesium so perhaps you have to much free floating calcium causing issues internally???? I have read that one of the causes for kidney stones is also low mag because the body has to much free floating calcium so your body has to deposit the calcium somewhere causing stones. so maybe this could be an issue for you??? Something to think about

Silica is also needed for calcium do you have dry hair, nails, etc?


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I don't mean to scare you but if you're talking about your neck arteries being calcified they could also be narrowed, or stenosed.

This is a risk factor for strokes and TIAs. I would get it further investigated.

I could be reading your post wrong though.

Look into carotid artery stenosis - that should help you out more.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, my...
I'm 31. I have never smoked. I don't have diabetes. I eat what I consider to be a very healthy diet. The only problem I have is hypothyroid and adrenal fatigue. I exercise and am not overweight or underweight.
They are the arteries on either side of the spine in the neck. They looked to be about a centimeter or a little less on the x-ray. One was more obvious than the other. I am assuming they are the carotid.
I have been having headaches that radiate up the back of my head lately, and a wooshing sound constantly in my left ear where the more prominent artery is. My regular physician did a CT scan of my head and didn't find anything at that time. That was about 6 months ago.
From what I have read, diet isn't a cause... but anger and stress might be. Shoot... I don't know whether to let it alone or go in. As of right now, it doesn't seem like I should have them at all.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I would have my parathyroid checked... which can cause elevated calcium... and anger and stress.


----------

